# nissan altima 2002 struts



## wudu (Jan 22, 2007)

hi, do you know any oyher struts which is fitable on altima?


----------



## wudu (Jan 22, 2007)

does anybody knows is it any other car's shock absorber fitable on altima 2002?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

best bang for buck are the kybs $160 or close for all around ..


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

You can also check out Active Tuning.

ActiveTuning 02-06 Nissan Altima Custom 8-Way Adjustable KYB AGX Sport Rear Shock Absorber Kit - ActiveTuning

ActiveTuning 02-06 Nissan Altima Custom Koni Sport Front Struts - ActiveTuning

This is what I have, and I love em.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

google it, there are so many company's that offer struts and shocks for our cars... I just always go with eibach


----------



## wudu (Jan 22, 2007)

i just want to know if other nissan's or other cars shock absorber is fitted


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jasonsBLKser said:


> google it, there are so many company's that offer struts and shocks for our cars... I just always go with eibach


do you actually think before you reply posts ? or you just do it to get your post count up ?
im sure he googled it and turned out no results thats why he's here...
eibach doesn't make shit for our cars.. just springs..
and there arent many companies that offer struts and shocks for altimas..
the only ones out there are kyb oem replacements monroe oem replacements and active tunnings modified version of the agx unless you get into coilovers.

the kyb and monroe brand are stock replacements.. and the ones from active tunning are core jobs using 95-99 maxima ones.....


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

alright, Thier ARE other products out thier that offer the shocks and struts... monroe are factory SIZE but they have better dampining and handling then the stock ones do, If he is going for a drop then that is different subject. and NISMO makes a shock and spring combo, or you can buy them seperate for lowering or stock ride hight replacement. 

STRUTS:
Monroe Catalog - Auto Parts Warehouse

SHOCKS
MyNismo.com - NISMO S-Tune Shock & Spring Suspension

No doubt you know what you are talking about, But There are products out thier you just have to LOOK and not be a jackass to people who have looked and located the parts. I do not post to get a higher post count I dont really give a shit. I do however go to these forums daily to learn more information from people. I enjoy learning about my car and others cars so that I can help people as well.. my experience on this site is usually enjoyable untill people like you come in with thier no it all attitude and try to dismay people from posting on other's threads just because you think you have covered everything. I appreciate you trying to help him and correct me. but thier are obviously nicer ways of doing things. no reason to be like that to someone who you share a common interest with. this forum is for helping and learning. not calling people out because you think you are better than them. Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

its not not dude.. its the fact that in some threads i've seen you post some really dumb answers... bro i'm sure you know alot of things i may not know.. and compared to some posters here i dont know shit.. but when you see someone posting retarded ass replies it gets to you... that's all.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

all is well that ends well. and I agree that there is some issues with stupid posts... but if you want to correct them that is fine, its just the way you did it that got me going...


----------

